# Flyer Ideas to attract repeat customers?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I know repeat business Is HUGE and I am considering designing a new flyer to Include with my T-Shirts but It's hard thinking about what would most likely work best when trying to land a second sale. 

I currently Include a business card size flyer with a 10% off coupon code that hasn't produced too many sales. Should I go with a bigger size flyer, maybe a 4x6"? Should I offer a bigger discount? What has worked for you?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Branding is the main thing !! So, please keep make it brand. Coupon codes are also work for that sites which is knows as brand ...why I didn't prefer the coupon code of NexusHost than GoDaddy...think about it


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Umm???????


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

Basikboy said:


> Umm???????


I think there may be a translation issue here.......

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

heh heh.  i think ray is saying to keep making the branding stronger. recognize the difference between brand and the marketing term 'branding.' 

personally, i probably wouldn't send a code along with an order. i know pizza places do this, but, you know, that's food, lol. i think it smacks of desperation, but for all i know it's done all the time by the major players? dunno. bear in mind i don't have a brand to hawk, but in my way of thinking i would rather send them an e-mail with a code in it along with the mention that 'new designs are out!' it saves you the hassle and cost of flyers and an e-mail gives you the opportunity to connect in a slightly more personal way.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to try different offers until you find the one that works. You've tried a coupon and a percentage off and that didn't seem to motivate people. What about a buy one, get one offer? Or come up with three new designs and have your customers pick the one they like best and have a sale on it. Or put a flyer in your package, or ask on your Facebook page or however you communicate with your customers, and ask them what would motivate them to reorder.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

I send coupon codes with and when I send the shipping notification via email and it works great. You have there attention at the point because they are waiting to hear from you that there package is on its way and they are excited. 10% didnt work much for me so I went to 15%-20% sounds like alot and you will have to do your own math but I would really up the numbers and move some product especcially if you just starting out. I tried using a hangtag promo thing and it never worked. even myself i consider keeping a hangtag/stickers but the day after I wear a shirt its in box or in the trash never to be seen again. Im actually fazing out my hangtags completely. just me though.
Good luck to you hope this helps.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

You have to keep your Flyer simple, and you have to know who your are going to target, and than design it to fit your target. check the internet for samples.


good luck


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Basikboy said:


> I know repeat business Is HUGE and I am considering designing a new flyer to Include with my T-Shirts but It's hard thinking about what would most likely work best when trying to land a second sale.
> 
> I currently Include a business card size flyer with a 10% off coupon code that hasn't produced too many sales. Should I go with a bigger size flyer, maybe a 4x6"? Should I offer a bigger discount? What has worked for you?


I find the best method is to make a phone call or stop by....


----------



## DanGords (Aug 17, 2010)

Think about what you can offer them other than a discounted shirt. First access to new designs and special sales and events via your newsletter. Something interesting to read if they follow you on twitter. A free sticker if they send you a photo of themselves wearing the shirt, so you can put it on your blog.

If you can build a following and a community like that, you'll get fans and repeat customers.

Dan


----------



## Deathtricity (Oct 9, 2011)

Something that a screen printer did when I ordered shirts that got me to reorder from them (besides the great quality) was instead of a % off give them free shirts, the word "FREE" is way more powerful then a "Percentage" lets say your min order is 24, offer 2 free extra shirts so they get 26 shirts, and if they order 50 give them 5 or 6 extra for free and so on after that. BUT make sure they are "extra" not deducted from the min. You already have EVERYTHING set up just run a few more prints, easy and fast. Maybe those extra are their giveaway shirts and if the owner wants a free shirt they don't take away from their profits. It really won't take you more then a few extra mins to print and it gets you repeat jobs. Worked for me And in reality its probably way cheaper for the printer then the 10% or 20% off you were going to give them.

Something that was a nice touch was they had a nice letter head on a nice card stock (8 1/2 by 11) and stapled it "IN FRONT" of the purchase order and it was typed up like it was a personal letter and hand signed. I know that he printed off a few hundred of them and then just signed them all. I hate flyers, they most of time look cheap like they were printed on a big office laser printer thats out of toner, on a neon color paper, with the most annoying clip art, showing me your just "throwing" something together. The "letter" way just felt personal


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

The peraonalized and signed letter is a great gesture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

oh I think I misunderstood what business you are in. are you a screen printer or do you have a clothing line?


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry guys, I run a clothing line. I would love to do the Newsletter thing as some have suggested but only about 1 out of every 15 of my customers opt in for this. I also do the Facebook thing but I have given away more Free Shirts for contests then actually producing sales there.


----------



## Deathtricity (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought you were a screen printer. Sorry about that. hope that info helps someone else. if you run a clothing line. just don't go really cheap. The more creative the better here, cause if it looks cheap people will think your clothing line is cheap.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I actually screen print as well but this post was concerning my clothing line. I think the "FREE" Idea Instead of a percentage off could help. Just not sure if I should go with a Buy One Get One or some other type of "FREE" offer?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

It takes alot of trial and error, I tried alot of tactics to solve this issue before I found the one that worked for my clientele. Think about what make you a repeat customer in what you purchase day to day. Me personally its customer service. try interacting more on a personal level with your customers. some of mine returned just because I sent them a personal thank you and checking on how there apparel fits.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with you there but you have to know when It Is being good customer service or a just a pushy Sales person.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Basikboy said:


> I agree with you there but you have to know when It Is being good customer service or a just a pushy Sales person.


oops that may have come off wrong. I only check in with them after a finished and shipped transaction and I dont do any sales pitch at that time just checking on their experience shopping with me. Yeah you never want to be pushy.


----------

